# IMI payment



## susanwarren (May 12, 2016)

does anyone know how to get a bill for IMI tax without going to portugal? Over the years i have usually had to go there if i miss the deadline in april


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Try here.


----------



## susanwarren (May 12, 2016)

*bill*

the portal de financas is useless. Every year i get a new code from portugal finance office and when ii get home to try it doesnt work. they dont answer emails. its driving me mad. they have an email section for foreigners but they wont help in any way. Pass the buck is what is normal there.


----------



## susanwarren (May 12, 2016)

*imi*

2 days ago i phoned them and they waffled on about it being impossible to do. it costs me 1000 euros to go there each time. I have been trying to sell the property for 5 years and i am literally giving it away now and still cant sell it.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It's not clear to me what you were told was impossible.

It may take patience and perseverance to get access to the Portal das Finanças. The activation key that will be sent to your registered fiscal address (the same address the IMI bills are sent to) is time sensitive and expires if not used in time.

In the absence of the necessary attributes it would possibly be best to appoint a fiscal representative, who will probably cost somewhat less than 1.000€ per payment or per year.

I would find it _very _difficult to cope without the Portal.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

What is the link for the property, please? You never know.....!!!!!


----------



## susanwarren (May 12, 2016)

*house*

its on ebay now as large villa with land and permission for another house.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thanks - not for me as it's the Algarve and much too big! Pure Portugal is a good site, might be worth trying.


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Where do they send the paper copy of the bill? Only, I have mine delivered to the UK. Once you have this (which contains a reference number) you can pay via your Portuguese online banking or at a MultiBanco if you trust someone here with your card. 

Like Richard, I have used the online Finacas site and not had a problem.


----------

